# Painted rocks...



## Cheryl J (Nov 5, 2017)

....has anyone else's community been into this?  

Every now and then when I go to the bank, the grocery store, the park, or some other small business in town, I find a beautifully painted rock that someone has randomly placed for another to person to find.  I always re-hide them for someone else.  Love it!


----------



## Addie (Nov 6, 2017)

Are these naturally colored rocks or has a person painted them? Sound like a great idea. Happy hunting. 

In this community, if someone found one, they would probably throw it at you or your car window. Or at best, take it home. I think that is what I would do. I would put it up on my kitchen shelf where I could look at it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 6, 2017)

Some of my neighbors have been doing this. I haven't found any yet, but with the dang neuropathy, I don't walk a whole lot.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 6, 2017)

I had not heard about this Cheryl, so I had to ask Mr. Google...
https://paintedrocklife.com/
It sounds like a cute concept fer sure! It sure would be fun to find one, but I'd have to give it away to someone who uses Facebook. Some folks are so creative and talented I was blown away by lots of the painted rocks on that link.
Take a look at these..https://www.pinterest.com/explore/hand-painted-rocks/?lp=true
My favorite is the plumbers crack.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 6, 2017)

It's been going on in our region for several years.  I, too, had to look up to learn about the phenomena.  I am out and about pretty frequently and have seen only one.  I didn't know what it meant so I left it where it was.  Some of my friends have seen and relocated lots of painted rocks.


----------



## Caslon (Nov 6, 2017)

Modern art meets folk art meets pet rock...he he he. I like it. There are collectors of everything anything, to be sure.

Painted rock door stops?  I betcha someone collects those.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 6, 2017)

What a neat thing to do, Cheryl. I wish people around here would do something like that. Like a year 'round Easter egg hunt.

Unfortunately, after we moved into our new house, we found out that having a large rock painted white in front of your house means that you belong to one of the swingers clubs in the area. Another telltale sign s a red front door. We don't have any painted rocks, but guess what door I'll  be painting black this fall.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 6, 2017)

buckytom said:


> What a neat thing to do, Cheryl. I wish people around here would do something like that. Like a year 'round Easter egg hunt.
> 
> Unfortunately, after we moved into our new house, *we found out that having a large rock painted white in front of your house means that you belong to one of the swingers clubs in the area.* Another telltale sign s a red front door. We don't have any painted rocks, but guess what door I'll  be painting black this fall.



Ykies Bucky!! I think it would be way cool to hire an artist to do something creative with that rock. Take a picture of it, and maybe we could come up with some good ideas depending on the size and shape of it.


----------



## caseydog (Nov 6, 2017)

Psycho-poodle's dog-sitter does these rocks. She makes them for family and friends. She made a set for her neighbor who is in the early stages of Alzheimer's, with names of her kids and grand kids, and things she likes to do. It helps her with her memory. 

I just called her and told her about putting them in parks and other public places for people to find. She loves the idea. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 6, 2017)

Cool links there, Kay, thanks! 

Yeah, I think it's pretty awesome.  It's fun for all ages, and gets people out of the house and walking. I'm amazed at some of the talent out there.  

My daughter and I are going to give it a try with a Christmas theme. JoAnn's craft store can hardly keep the little bottles of paint in stock!  

Bucky....LOL - I had NO idea that's what a white rock or a red front door meant. 

Casey...that is a sweet story....


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 7, 2017)

Oh My GOSH!
What fun !!!!!
I shared this with our new community which has an after school program for the kiddos, thinking that this would be great project for them... they are already making cards for a brave young lady who suffers from B-cell Lymphocytic Leukemia/lymphoma.
I have been sending her postcards myself ...
(Sage Young 
P.O. Box 353
Dewey, AZ 86327
if anyone else would like to brighten a 12 year old gals world
https://www.facebook.com/sageyoungspages/)

Wouldn't it be wonderful world if we all took a moment to do some sort of Random Act Of Kindness?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 7, 2017)

I saw something online about this maybe a year ago. Since Goober walks a lot, he sees them around Akron often. I just saw my first two "in the wild" when I stopped by our town hall to pay a bill last month. They were propped up on the window ledge of the door going into the police station entrance.


----------



## caseydog (Nov 7, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I saw something online about this maybe a year ago. Since Goober walks a lot, he sees them around Akron often. I just saw my first two "in the wild" when I stopped by our town hall to pay a bill last month. *They were propped up on the window ledge of the door going into the police station entrance.*



Did they say "Chuck's Bail Bonds" on them? 

That would be a clever marketing idea. 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Nov 7, 2017)

Chico's bail bonds (from the Bad News Bears(.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 7, 2017)

bahahaha!
Casey & bucky, you guys always crack me up!


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 7, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Oh My GOSH!
> What fun !!!!!
> I shared this with our new community which has an after school program for the kiddos, thinking that this would be great project for them... they are already making cards for a brave young lady who suffers from B-cell Lymphocytic Leukemia/lymphoma.
> I have been sending her postcards myself ...
> ...


 
Yes, it would.  Thank you for the link for this precious girl, Kgirl.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 7, 2017)

caseydog said:


> Did they say "Chuck's Bail Bonds" on them?
> 
> That would be a clever marketing idea.
> 
> CD


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 7, 2017)

Just got a heads up that this is one of the newest ones hidden. It's "No Hint November" so who knows where it is...I might have to go out walkin' tomorrow. 

"Day's End"


----------



## buckytom (Nov 8, 2017)

If the cowboy has butt-less chaps, that's from my block....


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 8, 2017)

buckytom said:


> If the cowboy has butt-less chaps, that's from my block....



Better than front-less chaps...


----------



## buckytom (Nov 8, 2017)

Lol.

I had no idea what you meat about painted. That is so cool!

I thought they looked more like a kids' project, sort of abstract at best. drizzled or brushed with paints.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 8, 2017)

buckytom said:


> Lol.
> 
> I had no idea what you meat about painted. *That is so cool!*
> 
> I thought they looked more like a kids' project, sort of abstract at best. drizzled or brushed with paints.


 
Thanks, Bucky.  It's anything from little kid's art to adults who are really talented, and everything in between.  Businesses here are into it, offering free services to whomever finds their painted rock with their advertisement and brings it in, such as hair salons or automotive places.  It's a way to get people out and about and off their devices, and it's working.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 12, 2017)

caseydog said:


> Did they say "Chuck's Bail Bonds" on them?
> 
> That would be a clever marketing idea.
> 
> CD


I don't really remember, but I do know they didn't say that!  Actually, I vaguely remember one having the good, old-fashioned peace sign on it.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 2, 2018)

Kay and kgirl asked to see some pics of rocks my grands and I painted, so here's a few! 


This was pretty much a test of my new acrylic paint pens, so I could get a feel for how they work 



My granddaughter took this pic of my ladybug before I had the chance to clean up the rough edges around her eyes and give her some much needed pupils. 



Tyler painted this minion. I love it! 



My granddaughter Samantha painted this for her Angels fan dad.  



Halloween is coming so thought I'd do this guy


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 2, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> Kay and kgirl asked to see some pics of rocks my grands and I painted, so here's a few! [emoji38]
> 
> 
> This was pretty much a test of my new acrylic paint pens, so I could get a feel for how they work [emoji2]
> ...


Aw, Cheryl, they're wonderful! Your grands must have a great time painting rocks with you. My grandma owned a ceramic store, so sometimes when we visited her, we painted little ceramic objects. So much fun [emoji813]


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 2, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> Kay and kgirl asked to see some pics of rocks my grands and I painted, so here's a few!
> 
> 
> This was pretty much a test of my new acrylic paint pens, so I could get a feel for how they work
> ...





*Cheryl*, that is simply precious! 
I wish I could start something like that here in our new place, but I met resistance previously, maybe I could try again...


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 2, 2018)

Thank you, ladies!  GG....yes, it was lots of fun for all of us!  I would have been in heaven had a family member owned a ceramics store when I was a kid...or even an adult. 

kgirl...one of the perks of living alone...I get to do what I want! LOL


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 2, 2018)

I love them Cheryl!! You've inspired me and I might just try it. Now tell me about those "acrylic paint pens". I'm not good with a paint brush, but pens sound doable.


----------



## blissful (Sep 3, 2018)

Cheryl, I really liked the decorated heart on the blue rock. We used to use those acrylic pens for decorating pumpkins, making faces on them, for the kids at school and to decorate the classrooms for the teachers.
https://www.amazon.com/Painting-Cer...8&qid=1535986716&sr=8-3&keywords=acrylic+pens


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 3, 2018)

Very nice, Cheryl... Looks like fun with the little ones..  


Those acrylic pens look interesting.. Is the paint nice and thick? 



I have an aluminum butterfly which I sprayed white to color in a Mexican theme but, my daughters acrylics were just too thin for my liking.. The pens would be extra nice if thick enough.. Maybe I could stay between the lines..  


Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 3, 2018)

Those rocks came out really nice, *Cheryl*! I especially like the fact that you went against the grain and painted the heart opposite to the natural shape of the rock. Rebel!


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 3, 2018)

Good point, CG! I didn't really care about the shape at the time - I was just playing around with colors and kept on adding to it. Speaking of hearts, my granddaughter found this one to paint a heart for her mom.  Pretty cool find!


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks for the link, *Bliss!* *Kay* and *Ross*, the ones in the link Bliss posted are pretty much what I've been using, just a different brand that they happen to have here at Joann's craft store in town. And only for detail work - I use a regular brush for the background color of the rock.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 3, 2018)

Just Cooking said:


> Very nice, Cheryl... Looks like fun with the little ones..
> 
> 
> Those acrylic pens look interesting.. Is the paint nice and thick?
> ...


 
Ross, that butterfly looks like such a fun craft! I haven't had any trouble with the paint from the acrylic pens being too thin. As both you and *Kay* mentioned, it would be a lot easier to manage than with a brush. 

They're like little miniature cans of spray paint - there's a ball inside and they have to be shaken up before use. 

I also have a few Sharpies, but they are oil based so I kept them away from the kids when they were painting.  They're different than the regular Sharpies you can buy anywhere, these are also like tiny spray paint cans that you have to shake up. Maybe oil based would be better for your butterfly craft...? 
https://www.amazon.com/Sharpie-Oil-...=8-3&keywords=sharpie+oil+based+paint+markers

They have a bunch more colors than what's shown.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 3, 2018)

Okay *Cheryl*... now you've got me hooked!

I showed this to DH and said that I'd like to try a new hobby...
I remembered that back when there were "friendship rocks", 
this is just about the same but just up another level.

I'm not super artistic (my Mom is) but I think I can
make some cute ones.

I'll post what I come up with... it may take me a bit 
to get this off the ground, but ... 

Hmmm, so that what all these ladies have been 
doing walkin' around in the wash!  There pickin' up rocks for FREE!!!


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 3, 2018)

buckytom said:


> What a neat thing to do, Cheryl. I wish people around here would do something like that. Like a year 'round Easter egg hunt.
> 
> Unfortunately, after we moved into our new house, we found out that having a large rock painted white in front of your house means that you belong to one of the swingers clubs in the area. Another telltale sign is a red front door. We don't have any painted rocks, but guess what door I'll be painting black this fall.


 You ARE having us on, aren't you, Bucky?


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 4, 2018)

Since I have neuropathy in my feet and can't walk around the neighborhood with DH like we used to (I really miss that ), he collected these painted rocks for me. I know, I shouldn't keep them, but they make me happy and that's the objective, right? 

Anyway, Cheryl, you might find some inspiration here.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 4, 2018)

Thanks for the pic, GG! So sorry to hear it's difficult for you to get out and about.    I *love* the honeybee, that is such a good idea!  As far as keeping them, I know around here it's the finder's choice whether to keep or re-hide.  Many folks keep and add them to a little rock garden. 

kgirl...I'm not artistic either (but my daughter and SIL are), and it really doesn't seem to matter - I've seen rocks that little kids have painted and people love them all the same. I hear ya on seeing people look around the desert for rocks , I have a place in my backyard with rocks as a ground cover underneath the oleanders, so it's easy to grab some.  If you decide to get into it, happy rocking!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 6, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> Thanks for the pic, GG! So sorry to hear it's difficult for you to get out and about.    I *love* the honeybee, that is such a good idea!  As far as keeping them, I know around here it's the finder's choice whether to keep or re-hide.  Many folks keep and add them to a little rock garden.
> 
> kgirl...I'm not artistic either (but my daughter and SIL are), and it really doesn't seem to matter - I've seen rocks that little kids have painted and people love them all the same. I hear ya on seeing people look around the desert for rocks , I have a place in my backyard with rocks as a ground cover underneath the oleanders, so it's easy to grab some.  If you decide to get into it, happy rocking!







*Cheryl*, _I'M IN!!!_


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 7, 2018)

YAY, Kgirl!  I know you'll have fun with it!  I need to get my paints and rocks out and paint a few more this weekend.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 7, 2018)

K'girl, make sure you post your masterpieces! I'd love to see them.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 7, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> K'girl, make sure you post your masterpieces! I'd love to see them.




Will do *GG*!

I'm super "pumped" about this ...


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 7, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> K'girl, make sure you post your masterpieces! I'd love to see them.


Ditto!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 7, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> Ditto!





I'm working on my third rock this evening.
I stayed up until almost 1am this morning, playing.

DH: HEH! This new hobby-thing isn't going to take 
you away from cooking now is it?
Moi: NOOOOOO ! 
DH: What's for dinner by the way, and you'd better not say leftovers again!
Moi: Chuckle .... I don't know, what are YOU making for dinner?


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 8, 2018)

Kgirl and MrK....!

I painted this one really quick this afternoon....I was aiming for a starry night sky.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 8, 2018)

That one is my favorite of all Cheryl!! I LOVE it!!


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 8, 2018)

Thank you, K!  Trying to figure what I want to do tomorrow...


----------



## Addie (Sep 9, 2018)

My artistic abilities are totally nil. So I had better get back to my needlework and knitting. 

I can't draw a straight line even if I had a whole set of rulers. Remember paint my numbers? I even screwed that up.

Years ago we had a rock crushing place up in Saugus. Now I know why there was always a bunch of folks there on the weekend. Hunting for rocks to paint. They had a bin to pick from.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 9, 2018)

My very first Painted Rocks.
They're not perfect, but, like *Cheryl* said, 
I don't _HAVE_ to be artistic, 
just have FUN!
And y'a know, I am.
Different ideas keep popping into my head, 
and I have to grab a pen and write them down,
or I'll forget... 
DH doesn't want to "give them away... you should sell these,
folks AREN'T crafty ... they'd buy these..."
Uummm


----------



## buckytom (Sep 9, 2018)

Wow, they are awesome Cheryl and K-girl.

But, ahem, K-girl. I'm not sure putting instructions on a rock is a good idea. That first one might get you arrested.


----------



## Addie (Sep 9, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> Kgirl and MrK....!
> 
> I painted this one really quick this afternoon....I was aiming for a starry night sky.



I love this one. My granddaughter is an artist. Artist enough that she has sold a number of her paintings and some on request. She pained for me a stand of trees just after the sunset in a mountain area. The moon is shining through the trees with a cloud covering a tip of it. And you can just see the outline of the mountains. I love that painting. 

You certainly have the gift of art in you. Keep it up. Follow your imagination.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 9, 2018)

I'm flat impressed Kgirl!! Nice job.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 9, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Wow, they are awesome Cheryl and K-girl.
> 
> But, ahem, K-girl. I'm not sure putting instructions on a rock is a good idea. That first one might get you arrested.





Kayelle said:


> I'm flat impressed Kgirl!! Nice job.



buckytom, it was suppose to say something else, but ... 

and mahalo, thanks Kayelle!


----------



## roadfix (Sep 9, 2018)

What a fun project, and they all look fantastic!
I've got a bunch of bowling ball sized rocks and I think I'll try painting one of them.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 9, 2018)

roadfix said:


> What a fun project, and they all look fantastic!
> I've got a bunch of bowling ball sized rocks and I think I'll try painting one of them.



roadfix, I saw this idea on pinterest and only wish that I could find a good sized rock to do this...




... I've even got DH rock hunting with me, he says he's all in, it's free


----------



## blissful (Sep 9, 2018)

I really like the rock with the front door and window, the house! Cute!


----------



## JustJoel (Sep 9, 2018)

Here’s another crafty idea that I came across while browsing YouTube; painting glass with Elmer’s glue mixed with acrylic paint to resemble stained glass. Haven’t done it yet. I’m saving it for when Mark gets out of rehab. I think it’d be a great and fun craft to do together!

https://youtu.be/FxR3FzXzRcY


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 9, 2018)

JJ, that is WAY cool!
That would be a great project


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 9, 2018)

*Kgirl*...you are so creative - I love your rock paintings! 

*Joel*...that's a really good idea, too.  I hope Mark is doing OK and will be out of rehab soon. 

Since the time change is coming soon and it'll be dark by 5 (ugh), I'm hoping to have some kind of 'something' to help fill my evening time, other than TV.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 9, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> roadfix, I saw this idea on pinterest and only wish that I could find a good sized rock to do this...
> 
> 
> View attachment 31426
> ...


 
That is adorable!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 9, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> That is adorable!



Isn't it?
I saw a bunch a really cute ideas on pinterest, I started a board
and I too am looking for other things to do in the evenings, 
thank goodness we have really good lighting


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 13, 2018)

(this is my fave so far)

Such fun!

So here's my plan: since we travel around a bit, 
I'm going to take my Painted Rocks with us and spread 
them across the Country!


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 13, 2018)

That's awesome, Kgirl.   Just put a little on the back about where they came from, you never know how far they may travel


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 13, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> That's awesome, Kgirl.   _*Just put a little on the back about where they came*_ from, *you never know how far they may travel*



What a great idea Cheryl, thank you!!!


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 14, 2018)

We have a collection of rocks we've picked up from all over the world in our travels. Not from Hawaii! I know better. They're crudely labeled and some are hard to read. At the very least, I'm going to label them properly and then see about decoration.
We've also collected beach sand (itty bitty rocks lol) from amazing beaches like Copacabana, Tahiti and many others. The little sand bottles are all on display in the guest bathroom.
I continue to be inspired by you two!!


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 14, 2018)

That's awesome, Kay! Gosh...I've loved rocks since I was a little kid - it's in my blood.  My grandparents and aunt and uncle were rockhounds and owned a gem and mineral shop in Sacramento back in the day. My aunt and uncle left me a bunch of them when they passed away a couple of years ago. Amethyst, jasper, agate, malachite, quartz geodes, rhodochrosite....all kinds of beauties from all over the world.  I have a bookcase dedicated to them.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 14, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> Cool links there, Kay, thanks!
> 
> Yeah, I think it's pretty awesome.  It's fun for all ages, and gets people out of the house and walking. I'm amazed at some of the talent out there.
> 
> ...


I shall view my elderly neighbour through a completely new light!!! (She's just had her front door painted red!)


----------



## phinz (Sep 15, 2018)

buckytom said:


> What a neat thing to do, Cheryl. I wish people around here would do something like that. Like a year 'round Easter egg hunt.
> 
> Unfortunately, after we moved into our new house, we found out that having a large rock painted white in front of your house means that you belong to one of the swingers clubs in the area. Another telltale sign s a red front door. We don't have any painted rocks, but guess what door I'll  be painting black this fall.



In our neck of the woods a red front door means the house is paid off. I thought that was the norm.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 15, 2018)

phinz said:


> In our neck of the woods a red front door means the house is paid off. I thought that was the norm.


I've never heard of that.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 15, 2018)

In Amish Country, a blue front door means you have a daughter available for marriage.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 15, 2018)

Our door is red. There's no swinging going on, but the house is paid off so I'll go with that.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 15, 2018)

I had always thought it to mean 'welcome'. Here's an interesting article - it lists several meanings to the 'red door'. 

What Does a Red Door Mean? The History, Origin and Meaning of Having a Red Front Door


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 5, 2018)

I took the majority of my Painted Rocks
with us on our Road Trip and left them 
for others to find and enjoy and/or rehide 










What FUN!!!


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 5, 2018)

Those are great, kgirl!  
My 8-year old grandson Tyler painted 3 Halloween rocks this afternoon, but mom picked him up earlier than expected so I didn't get a chance to take a pic of them before he snatched them up to take home.   Funny...they're so popular around here that there's a new category in 'crafts' at our small local fairgrounds this year - painted rocks. 

I have a few that are drying on paper plates out on the patio that I hope to finish tomorrow.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 6, 2018)

Oh, that's so neat, K-girl.

Before I read this thread, I wouldn't have known if I could take one, re-hide them, or not.

I probably would have had that really guilty "looking nervously around" look before I would have decided to take one, lol.


----------



## Addie (Oct 6, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Oh, that's so neat, K-girl.
> 
> Before I read this thread, I wouldn't have known if I could take one, re-hide them, or not.
> 
> I probably would have had that really guilty "looking nervously around" look before I would have decided to take one, lol.




BT, this sounds like the perfect  project for you and your son to get involved with together during the winter months. Then keep a couple in your car and when you come across one you like you can swap it out. Start a rock garden with your son.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 7, 2018)

Thanks, Addie, it is a really great idea.

Although, keeping rocks in my car is too tempting considering my daily commute...

Unless I paint slogans on them like, "You should take the bus", or, "Put your phone down and drive".

Maybe the number of a good auto glass guy. Hey, there's an idea. Situational advertising.


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 7, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Thanks, Addie, it is a really great idea.
> 
> Although, keeping rocks in my car is too tempting considering my daily commute...
> 
> ...


 Hmmmm... That could become a cottage industry for retired folk..  Advertise local diner, insurance agent, political candidate..


Ross


----------



## buckytom (Oct 7, 2018)

Teeny little billboards.


----------



## phinz (Oct 8, 2018)

I laughed out loud. The last few posts have me thinking of this.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 9, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Thanks, Addie, it is a really great idea.
> 
> Although, keeping rocks in my car is too tempting considering my daily commute...
> 
> ...



I had one in my pocket the other day and some yahoo almost rear-ended me whilst texting ... I was tempted, let me tell you buddy!!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 9, 2018)

(Dang it! I forgot to keep the camera horizontal, dang it!)



Some more #PaintedRocks 

DH doesn't want me to "give away"
the Superman Rocks, I think it's so cool
that AND WonderWoman !!


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 9, 2018)

Just Cooking said:


> Hmmmm... That could become a cottage industry for retired folk.. Advertise local diner, insurance agent, political candidate..
> 
> 
> Ross


 
Several of the businesses here hide painted rocks with their advertising on them.   50% off a cut and style at a hair salon, half off lunch at so-and-so restaurant, etc.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 9, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 31781
> 
> View attachment 31782
> 
> ...


 
Very cool, kgirl!  I love them! I have a few that will be hid tomorrow - I need to get pics of them and post them here. LOL.  I also have a musical note rock, inspired by my daughters who love musical notes on anything.


----------



## blissful (Oct 9, 2018)

Love those pictured!


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 9, 2018)

We had the same thoughts with 'ghosty boo' rocks, kgirl! Here's one of mine. LOL


----------



## buckytom (Oct 9, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> Several of the businesses here hide painted rocks with their advertising on them.   50% off a cut and style at a hair salon, half off lunch at so-and-so restaurant, etc.




Do you have to bring the rock?


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 9, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Do you have to bring the rock?


 
Yes.  If you find it and bring it in, you get the discount. Or better yet, it can be donated back to someone who needs the discount or freebie.  The idea is to promote small business, help folks, get people and families out walking, and have fun all at the same time.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 9, 2018)

Do bigger rocks mean bigger discounts?

What if I bring a painted boulder?

How do they know you didn't paint the rock coupon yourself?

Forget the teeny billboard business Ross and I were crowdfunding...


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 9, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Do bigger rocks mean bigger discounts?
> 
> What if I bring a painted boulder?
> 
> ...


 
 LOL.  If you don't like this thread Bucky, feel free to ignore, or hightail it out of DC like you've done before. Sheesh....


----------



## buckytom (Oct 10, 2018)

I'm only kidding around, Cheryl. I thought you knew that.

My apologies.


----------



## blissful (Oct 10, 2018)

lol bucky.


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 10, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> Several of the businesses here hide painted rocks with their advertising on them.   50% off a cut and style at a hair salon, half off lunch at so-and-so restaurant, etc.


 Actually, that is pretty cool...  
Ross


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 10, 2018)

buckytom said:


> I'm only kidding around, Cheryl. I thought you knew that.
> 
> My apologies.


 
No apologies necessary from you, Bucky. I was way off base with my rude comment, and I truly apologize for that.  I'm quite ashamed of myself.  Please forgive me.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 10, 2018)

Ah, no problem, Cheryl.

I've heard that people speak out of turn once in a while. Never me, though, but people.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks so much, bucky.


----------



## Caslon (Oct 11, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> ....has anyone else's community been into this?
> 
> Every now and then when I go to the bank, the grocery store, the park, or some other small business in town, I find a beautifully painted rock that someone has randomly placed for another to person to find.  I always re-hide them for someone else.  Love it!



Cheryl.  I visited someone and wanted to do more than take a constitutional walk with her that night. I wanted to send off a balloon with a small blinking light attached and something written. Where it would end up, we wouldn't know.  A message in a bottle type thing.

"A light shines that you may find it"  

"A light shines that it may find you." 

I  couldn't decide.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 11, 2018)

Cheryl, geniuses think alike ... I like your ghosts WAY better than mine!

Here's what I found out ...



... you can buy a HUGE bag of really nice river rocks 
(or any of the other types of nice rocks they have)
at Home Depot for half price 
*IF*
the bag is open!
Tell the nice person in the garden department 
that you really didn't want quit so much rocks, 
you're just doing a small project
(and you aren't really telling a fib, right?)
then point out the open bag that's not as full as the others and say
"Oh could I get that bag for half off?"
Why sure maam/mister, we can't sell that bag anyways...
SCOOOOOOORE!!!



I could barely lift this bag of river rocks... I'm set for life, well maybe 

I got this bag for $4.99, on Amazon they wanted that much or more for something like 8-10 rocks!!!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 11, 2018)

Caslon said:


> Cheryl.  I visited someone and wanted to do more than take a constitutional walk with her that night. I wanted to send off a balloon with a small blinking light attached and something written. Where it would end up, we wouldn't know.  A message in a bottle type thing.
> 
> "A light shines that you may find it"
> 
> ...




It would end up in a turtle, or in the millions of cubic feet of plastic floating in the ocean.

Please don't do that.


----------



## Caslon (Oct 12, 2018)

buckytom said:


> It would end up in a turtle, or in the millions of cubic feet of plastic floating in the ocean.
> 
> Please don't do that.



It wasn't like I was trying to break the record held by DisneyLand for the most balloons ever launched, like in 1985, by some USA city.

A storm front  came in that  day and most balloons came crashing down.  Epic fail.  1985.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 12, 2018)

Ok, nice story.

Don't launch plastics, please.

Or I'll sick Cheryl on you.

She will mildly make you repent your mistakes. 

But it will sting. Nay, cut to the bone...


----------



## Caslon (Oct 12, 2018)

I'll takes my chances.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 13, 2018)

I've been busy ...








(DH said that he's keeping this one)






(I put glitter on this one)


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 22, 2018)

... very busy, or bored ... either way it's fun


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 23, 2018)

Those are wonderful and so creative, kgirl!  I've been behind a little on my rock painting and need to get back into it, especially since Halloween, Thanksgiving, and Christmas are coming up and there are so many fun options. LOL.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 24, 2018)

Those are great Kgirl, but I especially like the echo mountain..very clever!


----------



## blissful (Oct 24, 2018)

Kane.... I like the one that says, 'Say Cheese'.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm really enjoying this new hobby.
DH says that cooking is my hobby, but I like to branch out


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 5, 2019)

Beautiful, kgirl!  

You've inspired me.  I need to get back into the rock painting! Life gets in the way sometimes.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 5, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> Beautiful, kgirl!
> 
> You've inspired me.  *I need to get back into the rock painting!* Life gets in the way sometimes.



Do it *Cheryl!*!!


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 5, 2019)

Will do.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 6, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> Will do.



Let us all know!
I did another 6 rocks today.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 6, 2019)

kgirl, I will! I needed the inspiration, and just brought my Rubbermaid 5-drawer wheeled cabinet filled with paints and brushes back out from the den, and put it next to the table.  I've been looking at March ideas and will get back into it tomorrow!  


Would love to see the other 6 you just painted!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 6, 2019)

Here's 4 of them, I didn't finish the other two yet and take pictures.
*Cheryl*, do you have a Pinterest account?
That's where I get a lot of my inspiration …


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 6, 2019)

Isn't it fun?!


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 6, 2019)

Very good kgirl...you are very talented and it's fun to have a paint buddy...even though I've been lax lately.  I signed up for Pinterest way back, but long ago forgot my password.  Google searches reveal lots of Pinterest sites that are open, though.  

Thank you for posting your newest ones!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 7, 2019)

Unicorn poop


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 7, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Unicorn poop



*Taxy*, the group of rocks above, there's a white one and you can make out "Snowman …"
That's snowman poop that I painted all white and then glittered it up


----------



## taxlady (Mar 7, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *Taxy*, the group of rocks above, there's a white one and you can make out "Snowman …"
> That's snowman poop that I painted all white and then glittered it up


Good one


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 13, 2019)

I've been cooped up inside, so …



… I broke out my paints 



^^^ THIS one is my new favorite


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 13, 2019)

It's one of my new favorites too Kgirl !! Very creative, and you sure did a good job with her lips.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 13, 2019)

Great painting, kgirl - you keep getting better and better. 

I'm STILL procrastinating on mine.... I did gather up some interesting rocks and looked on the interwebs for fun March ideas. So that's something. LOL


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 13, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> It's one of my new favorites too Kgirl !! Very creative, and you sure did a good job with her lips.



Mahalo *K-L*!



Cheryl J said:


> Great painting, kgirl - you keep getting better and better.
> 
> I'm STILL procrastinating on mine.... I did gather up some interesting rocks and looked on the interwebs for fun March ideas. So that's something. LOL



*Cheryl*, I appreciate your comment.
DH wants me to sell my Rocks on Etsy, but …
I dunno
So I looked it up, and its a thing!
https://www.etsy.com/listing/544652...ks&ref=sr_gallery-1-10&organic_search_click=1
I still have a shop on Etsy, I just haven't listed anything for sell in a while.  Maybe I should?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 20, 2019)

I just got these lovelies in the mail today!
I'm experiment with them and I'm liking
them to write on rocks with, but 
certainly not to 'paint' with.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 22, 2019)

Just found this thread. Rock painting and hiding is fun! Here are some of mine.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 22, 2019)

Nice work, Paymaster.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 22, 2019)

Nice paint pens, kgirl! 

Paymaster, great job on the rock painting.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 28, 2019)

My latest group





I might just keep these two


----------



## Addie (Mar 28, 2019)

What beautiful work. I can't even draw a straight line with a ruler. My expertise lies in embroidery. 

But I started to wonder. Were any of these rocks in someone's head at any time? Please keep in mind, I am that crazy old lady now. According to my kids.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 29, 2019)

Addie said:


> What beautiful work. I can't even draw a straight line with a ruler. My expertise lies in embroidery.
> 
> But I started to wonder. Were any of these rocks in someone's head at any time? Please keep in mind, I am that crazy old lady now. According to my kids.



Y'know Addie, all of the women on my Mother's
side of the family are wonderful with a needle, 
just not me! 

My Mom also is very creative.  She would come up with these ideas to make things, recruit me to help her and then I'd take our finished goods to work and sell them, mostly around Christmas time.  We always made our money back for the supplies and a bit extra for Christmas shopping.

One year, somebody got their nose bent out of shape and made a complaint to management, saying that we weren't suppose to be selling anything at work, that it was against company policy … everyone did it for crying out loud!  Well, that was the end of that!

One gal made homemade pie shells for folks who weren't good at it, but wanted to take a handmade pie to a potluck or what have you.

Another gal made custom-ordered bake goods for folks.  I remember one year she made this absolutely gorgeous Bûche de Noël, with the meringue mushrooms and all!

So, I suppose crafting is more my thing than needle work


----------



## Addie (Mar 29, 2019)

I envy folks who are creative with their hands. I can see what I want to make, but my hands have other ideas. 

My real expertise is in the baking desserts area.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 22, 2019)

While here on Oahu Hawaii, I have been leaving several 
Painted Rocks all over the island, but this particular 
googly-eyed one is a winner.





I left this one at Kailua Beach Park
(it was a gorgeous day!)
I watched three different couples
pick this rock up
look at and laugh
take a selfie with it
and then put it right back down 
GEEZ!!!


----------



## Cheryl J (May 23, 2019)

Very nice, kgirl!  Love the googly eyed one.  At least they took selfies with them and left them for more people to enjoy, LOL!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 23, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> Very nice, kgirl!  Love the googly eyed one.  At least they took selfies with them and left them for more people to enjoy, LOL!



I guess you're right Cheryl


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 29, 2019)

This is the last painted rock that I brought
with us to Hawaii, Lucky Penny.
I left this at Kailua Beach Park today.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 30, 2019)

Beautiful, kgirl!  I actually drug my paint tote out to the patio this evening to paint some tomorrow.   We'll see what comes of it.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 30, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> Beautiful, kgirl!  I actually drug my paint tote out to the patio this evening to paint some tomorrow.  *We'll see what comes of it.*



I can't wait!


----------



## Addie (May 30, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> Beautiful, kgirl!  I actually drug my paint tote out to the patio this evening to paint some tomorrow.   We'll see what comes of it.



If you really want to confuse folks and still  have some fun, just paint the rock with a large question mark. Someone will pick it up and say "Huh?" Then on the other side, paint "Gottcha". It will bring a smile to someone's face.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 16, 2019)

Since I'm the on-call nurse to my Poor Husband,
I figured while he rests, I'd paint some rocks.
A nice quiet activity that keeps me busy, 
body & mind.





#SpreadSomeAloha


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 16, 2019)

Oh my gosh, *K-Girl*, your early rocks were cute, but they are getting better and better with practice! I wouldn't mind finding one of your rocks. Now we just have to vacation where you vacation, just a couple days behind you guys.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 16, 2019)

my girlfriend found a painted rock on her doorstep and was completely confused by it.  

I tried to explain them ...  it just went right over her head, she just didn't get it.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 16, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Oh my gosh, *K-Girl*, your early rocks were cute, but *they are getting better and better* with practice! I wouldn't mind finding one of your rocks. Now we just have to vacation where you vacation, just a couple days behind you guys.



Oh, what a nice compliment *CG*, Mahalo, thank you!

Now, as to vacay with us, next stop is think is Newport Beach California, 
ready?  Poor Husband gets out of his cast/splint in about 2 weeks and then starts PT/Rehab --- swimming would be good for him --- you ready?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 16, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> my girlfriend found a painted rock on her doorstep and was completely confused by it.
> 
> I tried to explain them ... * it just went right over her head, she just didn't get it*.





Ya know dragn, Poor Husband (we're going to call him this until he's better) does not get it! 
I belong to a coupla PaintedRock groups and I've made up a "label" or tag if you will to id my rock and ask folks to post their found rock on social media... he doesn't get it!

"This doesn't make any sense!  How would anyone know what the heck!"


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 16, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Oh my gosh, *K-Girl*, your early rocks were cute, but they are getting better and _better with practice!_ I wouldn't mind finding one of your rocks. Now we just have to vacation where you vacation, just a couple days behind you guys.



I forgot to say that ever since I got these paint pens, 
my hand writing looks better.
Paint brushes are difficult to write with 



I also get ideas from Pinterest, but mostly the rock itself "tells me"
what it wants to say, no really! Sounds wacky, but the shape of
each stone lends itself to a design, I think anyways


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 16, 2019)

Very nice, kgirl!  Yeah, those paint pens are much easier to write with than brushes.  says the gal who still hasn't painted rocks for a while


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 16, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> my girlfriend found a painted rock on her doorstep and was completely confused by it.
> 
> I tried to explain them ...  it just went right over her head, she just didn't get it.




She must not be on any social media. I've run into one or two folks who don't get it.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 16, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> She must not be on any social media. I've run into one or two folks who don't get it.



 no, she's not.  She knows how to Google something though.  I showed her how to Google an address she needs to go to - walked her thru it twice.  

The address was exactly two left turns from the entrance to her Costco store...
  and...  she got lost!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Addie (Jun 17, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Oh my gosh, *K-Girl*, your early rocks were cute, but they are getting better and better with practice! I wouldn't mind finding one of your rocks. Now we just have to vacation where you vacation, just a couple days behind you guys.



She has natural talent, that's for sure. Oh how I envy her. I can't even paint the side of a barn.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 19, 2019)

Addie said:


> She has *natural talent*, that's for sure. Oh how I envy her. I can't even paint the side of a barn.



I'm guessing you meant me, *Addie*?
If so, thank you so much.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 19, 2019)

We just got back from a few towns up from us,
about an hours drive,
where I got a 5 gallon bucket filled with River Rocks
for ONLY $3 !!! 



I started a discussion on the social media Painted Rock Groups 
that I belong to, asking where everyone gets
their rocks from, and NO, I did not want to
go out hunting in the scrub and snakes for them! 

One gal pointed me towards this Landscaping company
out there, where it's you fill it and it's yours for three bucks.
Bring a shovel and gloves, `cuz they aren't going to help you.
You can take all day long if you like and cherry-pick
the ones you want, but dang, it was too hot today


----------



## Addie (Jun 19, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I'm guessing* you meant me*, *Addie*?
> If so, thank you so much.



Absolutely!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 19, 2019)

Addie said:


> *Absolutely*!!



Mahalo Ma'am!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 19, 2019)

This is a mile-stone Painted Rock for me, 
my ONE HUNDREDTH rock I've "hidden".


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 26, 2019)

These are my latest creations.
Can you tell I've taken some time
off to hide from DH, I mean to myself 

#SpreadSomeAloha 

*Short Painted Rock Story
I belong to a coupla Social Media Groups that
are centered around Rock Painting and
the activities that surround it.
An event has been planned, mostly for the little
ones and DH and I have decided that,
we would be unable to attend, but what I 
did do has reach out to the "host" of the
event and offered to give them some of
my finished rocks for them to add to their hiding.
Our City is having "Movies Under The Stars"
at the town's Civic Center.  There will be an 
organized rock hunt before the movie starts.
FUN!!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 26, 2019)

Fun, kgirl, and beautiful rocks!  Our town has "Movies Under the Stars" events too - my daughter and Tyler have attended several of them and love it.  What a great idea to have a rock hunting event beforehand!  

I've been looking online today for Independence Day rock painting ideas.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 26, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> Fun, kgirl, and beautiful rocks!  Our town has "Movies Under the Stars" events too - my daughter and Tyler have attended several of them and love it.  What a great idea to have a rock hunting event beforehand!
> 
> I've been looking online today for Independence Day rock painting ideas.



I hope you're looking at Pinterest Cheryl.
There's loads of ideas there.
I can't tell you how many are in my "Rock Painting" board


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 26, 2019)

Yes, pinterest has some great ideas!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 3, 2019)

As you can tell, I'm using my hobby as an escape 
I retreat to the finished garage to paint


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 3, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 15, 2019)

We were _suppose _to get rain this weekend, but, nothing! 
I had already made plans to retreat to my She-Cave-Garage, I mean paint this group of rocks. 

 We still have not started our Monsoon Season.  
It usually starts as of July 4th,
but all we've gotten is some Thunder Storms and loads of clouds,
producing bupkis!! Well, a coupla spits, but that's it.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 15, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 35621
> 
> :



am I allowed to copy your designs if I find some rocks?  ..  Please?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 15, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> am I allowed to copy your designs if I find some rocks?  ..  Please?



Ooh, of course *dragn*!
I'm no where near as creative as you; I get alot of my ideas
from Pinterest!


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 15, 2019)

Kgirl, I'm not 'creative' but I'm a good 'copy artist' 

and thank you - neighbour just got two sizes of river rock for a project - guess I have to do some midnight roaming. 

 (albeit I would never make a good forger! )


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 16, 2019)

*Kgirl,*  wanna come over and browse thru my neighbours' pile?  I saw some real goodies in there.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 16, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> *Kgirl,*  wanna come over and browse thru my neighbours' pile?  I saw some real goodies in there.





For sure *dragn*!  I see some real beauts in there!!

I just got me a new Dollar Store bucket, just for washing rocks
that are meant for landscaping too!  I use an old dish brush
and get all the nooks and crannies of dirt, 
then put them out in the Sun to dry.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 16, 2019)

I'm guessing you don't need to put a sealer on them, nor over the painting.  Plus I'm also assuming you are using Acrylic craft paints?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 16, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> I'm guessing you don't need to put a sealer on them, nor over the painting.  Plus I'm also assuming you are using Acrylic craft paints?



Well, *dragn* I do use Acrylic paints along with many other things.  Paint pen, glitter glue, glitter, stick on 'gems', goggley eyes and Super Glue them all on... 
and yes, you do need to seal them if you want the to last past the first rain, I use Mod Podge and then spray on clear.
There's loads of blogs/videos/forums on Painted Rocks to get you started.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 18, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90depZIdR30&list=UUmpkgLqI1q8UAGWZc61a7hQ


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 18, 2019)

cute *Kgirl*, was just over at the neighbours earlier this afternoon and was picking up some rock.  dLOL had to put some back - got a little carried away - suddenly discovered I couldn't lift the bucket.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 18, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> cute *Kgirl*, was just over at the neighbours earlier this afternoon and was picking up some rock.  dLOL had to put some back - got a little carried away - suddenly discovered I couldn't lift the bucket.





I did the same thing when I went to get that bucket full for only five bucks.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 18, 2019)

Ladies, my doctor keeps reminding me that as we get older, we women should be lifting weights. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I keep reminding her that I'm good, I cook with cast iron.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 19, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> ... I'm good, I cook with cast iron.



Same here!  LOL 

OM goodness, my bucket was not _nearly_ as full as yours! But I do say that I have a very long driveway to carry them along.  And they should be there for a bit, I will go back.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 26, 2019)

My new favorite


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 26, 2019)

I can see why!     cute!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 31, 2019)

My last Painted Rock for July

I just love these googley-eyed beauties,
AND her Maybelline Blue-Glitter Eye Shadow


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 1, 2019)

Very cute, kgirl.  My daughter took me to Hobby Lobby when I was visiting her recently, and I saw googly eyes.  Should have picked up a package, but was involved in looking at a million other things. LOL


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 1, 2019)

Perfect *Kgirl*!  Now got an idea for sis & bro-in-law.  He gets insulted if his colour is NOT depicted somehow.  

Well, maybe not _insulted_ but he would say ...  and where am I in that group? LOL


----------



## taxlady (Aug 1, 2019)

Black face is not representation.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 27, 2020)

Soooo, anywhos … 

Painted Rocks, here's some that I've done over the past six months … 













… and there you are, all caught up to January 2020


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 28, 2020)

That must be relaxing..  

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 28, 2020)

Just Cooking said:


> _*That must be relaxing*_..
> 
> Ross



VERY!
I figure I haven't painted any rocks since September, THAT"S how busy and on the go we've been! 
So back to the rock pile I go... I'm working on 24 right now.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 3, 2020)

Love'em - saving for future reference...  

LOL...  thanks!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 8, 2020)

*BBQCODER* had brought up some great questions over on another thread and I thought that I'd elaborate over here on the Rock thread.  
https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/catching-up-with-kaneohegirlinaz-103861-3.html#post1616161
Here are a few more things that I use when Painting Rocks:



I've tried this brand of Paint Pen and REALLY didn't like it, at all!
It's from Michael's.



Also I found this set of Glitter Glue, well, tubes if you will at Walmart.
FUN!



Lastly, here are my Dollar Tree find cooling racks, set into a cut off box and some waxed paper, so that when you Mod Podge and then seal with clear acrylic coat, they won't stick, for real!  Trial and error is ones best teacher though …


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 12, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-M9AN_nQVDA


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 12, 2020)

Cool...  

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 29, 2020)

Back in September 2019, my Zombie Pirate Painted Rock made it all the way to Budapest Hungary!!! 



SOOOOOOO excited!


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 29, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Back in September 2019, my Zombie Pirate Painted Rock made it all the way to Budapest Hungary!!!
> 
> View attachment 39448
> 
> SOOOOOOO excited!




Oh my gosh Kgirl!  Tell us more about this?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 29, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> Oh my gosh Kgirl!  Tell us more about this?



It's not how I think you're thinking *K-L* 

No, I didn't go to Budapest … my rock was found here in Arizona by this nice gal who took it with her on her trip to Hungary and I believe anyways that she left it there.

I was just so excited that I forgot entirely to ask detailed questions 

I've left rocks myself everywhere that we've traveled, forsure! 

So far 214 Painted Rocks have gone forth to prosper


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 29, 2020)

> *So far 214 Painted Rocks have gone forth to prosper *


That's just so cool thinking of the smiles you've made.


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 1, 2020)

That is truly wonderful, K-Girl..  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 1, 2020)

as my daughters would say...  "Neat-O!"

My morning smile, that's great K-girl! You are a Rock Star!

so instead of groupies following you - you will be known as the 

*Rock Star and all her little Pebbles.*​


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 1, 2020)

Heh, thanks guys!



A nice gal on one of my "Rock Groups"  
was looking for donations of Painted Rocks.  
She is organizing a "Hunt" for the kids in the 
Cancer Treatment Center at The Phoenix Children's Hospital.
I just had to give her some of mine.
#SpreadSomeAloha


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 1, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Heh, thanks guys!
> 
> View attachment 39457
> 
> ...




What a great idea! Some little boy is going to love that Spider Man.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 1, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> What a great idea! Some little boy is going to love that Spider Man.



Right *K-L*?! 
Actually, DH picked the Spider-Man rock, 
I wanted to keep it  
but he's right, (you too )
some little boy would go nuts for that one! 

There's another rock I did that someone found,
and she has donated it to the cause 
She had told me that she had intended on keep it … 



I think that one is a perfect choice!



I have a box of my finished rocks out in the garage, 
and we went through them, thinking, which of these
would make a kid smile the most.

The gal said that she'll post everything on the groups page
once it all takes place... I think she said sometime later this month.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 4, 2020)

Did I show y'all this one?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ook-kgbaiBw

There's this really cool silver line all the way through this rock!


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 5, 2020)

Kgirl...  you inspire me - got back to some rocks ...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 5, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> Kgirl...  you inspire me - got back to some rocks ...






FANTASTIC 
*dragn*!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 5, 2020)

These are the latest groups I've done 
Ya know, in these strange times that we have right now, 
this hobby has helped me to empty my mind
and relax


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 6, 2020)

WOW....kgirl and dragn....thanks for posting your pics. Loved them....!  Like I've said before, I REALLY need to get back into this.  LOL...not like I don't have the time.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 10, 2020)

It was absolutely gorgeous out yesterday, so I took my Chalks
that I bought myself for my Easter Basket, opened it early 
and ChalkWalk'ed around our neighborhood.
I drew 4 HopScotches and left a Painted Rock as their 'markers'
to play.
As I finished the first one, an older couple walked by me-at a safe
social distance, picked up the Rock, gave a toss, and started to PLAY!!!
That really warmed my heart.
Later in the evening, they posted on our closed social media group,
how nice that was for 'that gal' to do that for the neighborhood.
Aawwww


----------



## Just Cooking (Apr 23, 2020)

Found this on a pic dump..

A "shelter in place" project for someone..


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 23, 2020)

I saw that on my Rock Forum, neat-o!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 29, 2020)

Gorgeous!  What detail!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 30, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> Gorgeous!  What detail!



Thanks *dragn*, but I have to confess, they're Llama stickers. But oh so cute!!!!


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 31, 2020)

*Kgirl!  yuh got me!*  I'm still giggling...  stickers!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 31, 2020)

... and *dragn*, I thought you got all of those rocks from your 
neighbor ... are you painting?


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 1, 2020)

between the geese and the garden this summer, I've been trying to work on my tin-man too.  It is turning out more difficult than I thought. There are no really clear instructions so am having to wing it, me of little brain. Trial and error. 

These are the last I did, have quite a few ideas but not oomph. 
Already in my own garden and getting over grown by the plants LOL! 
If you look close you can see Thyme written above the ants.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 1, 2020)

My neighbour got told by the city to tidy up those piles of rocks.  He leveled them to a sort of holding wall against the slight rise in the ground behind them. I'll have to sneak over in the night to steal some for this fall and winters project.

Saved your picture you posted a long time ago. Found a piece of slate that I might try it on. Maybe more hobbit looking or castle type.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 1, 2020)

My late brother gave me this about 18/19 years ago when he was living with me on my boarding farm.  We hung it in the woods high enough for a rider to see on the trail back to the barn. LOL - only a few noticed! was good chuckle. 

I've just recently hung it on the path around the corner of the house where we had to clear some branches. Ain't he sweet?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 1, 2020)

Fabulous *dragn*!!! 
I'm kinda the same, I like to have indoor projects
planned for the Winter months when we're stuck indoors.
But with this SIP *stuff*  I've been trying to 
dream up things to do all dang day long  _*besides*_ 
cook/bake/grill and just get that much FATTER!!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 12, 2020)

Another group
#SpreadSomeALoha


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 12, 2020)

I have. I've been painting rocks for a couple years now. I leave them around in public places for folks to find. Here are some from this week.


----------



## Chef Munky (Oct 12, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> My late brother gave me this about 18/19 years ago when he was living with me on my boarding farm.  We hung it in the woods high enough for a rider to see on the trail back to the barn. LOL - only a few noticed! was good chuckle.
> 
> I've just recently hung it on the path around the corner of the house where we had to clear some branches. Ain't he sweet?




Now gosh darn it...
LOL.... Need to check in here more often.
Just spewed soda all over my keyboard..
That's funny. Maybe not to a guy.... Just sayin'


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 5, 2021)

Gosh, I can't believe that I haven't Painted ANY Rocks since October!! 

I was cleaning up the garage and saw my 5gallon bucket of rocks,
all lonely and dejected ... I took the remainder of my loot,
washed and dried them and have only a dozen and a half left from 
my $5 purchase back in June of 2019



I tried a new-to-me technique of photo transferring on to rocks.
You print your image on to white tissue paper!
This is a favorite photo that I took while visiting 
Mount Rushmore back in 2013 ... that was so much fun!!
But, meh  I think I need to try this a different eay.





 

We're going out tomorrow on a day trip and I want to
be able to take some Rocks with us!!! 
These are still a bit tacky.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 7, 2021)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Gosh, I can't believe that I haven't Painted ANY Rocks since October!!
> 
> I was cleaning up the garage and saw my 5gallon bucket of rocks,
> all lonely and dejected ... I took the remainder of my loot,
> ...



WAIT!
That 5gallon bucket only cost me $3!!!


----------



## Lee Vining (Apr 18, 2021)

Came across these recently in the desert:


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 9, 2021)

Lee Vining said:


> Came across these recently in the desert:



*Lee*, I made DH promise me that the next time we go to Las Vegas, we're stopping here!!!  I think that is just so cool.  I believe that they will be removing this Art piece sometime this Summer, so ...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 9, 2021)

Since my $3 5gal. bucket of assorted Rocks is
pretty much finished, I treated myself to a $7
bag of really nice lookin' River Rocks

Let's see how long this bag lasts me ...


----------



## Lee Vining (May 9, 2021)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *Lee*, I made DH promise me that the next time we go to Las Vegas, we're stopping here!!!  I think that is just so cool.  I believe that they will be removing this Art piece sometime this Summer, so ...



It’s a big tourist stop. Shame to see it go. It’s been well maintained.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 15, 2021)

My lastest group



These are no favorites of the bunch


----------



## dragnlaw (May 15, 2021)

oh oh oh....  

how'd you do the penny one!  Real penny?  

I can do that.  Have a collection from my ex - serve him right if I use them to put on rocks to give away! LOL


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 15, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> oh oh oh....
> 
> *how'd you do the penny one!  Real penny? *
> 
> I can do that.  Have a collection from my ex - serve him right if I use them to put on rocks to give away! LOL



Yes *dragn*, that a real Penny! 
If you have a pretty flat rock and a lot of good, not the cheap stuff, Super Glue it'll work.



I've done a few like this, I think it's pretty cool, tongue in cheek. 
DH doesn't get the pun 

I wrote "lucky" on the wrong side this time, oh well.

But ya know, *dragn*, some old Pennies are worth a nice chunk o' change!!! 
Just sayin'


----------



## taxlady (May 15, 2021)

All Canadian pennies are collector's items of a sort, nowadays. We don't use them anymore. The last pennies were minted in 2012. The mint stopped distributing them in 2013. They are discontinued, but still legal tender.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 17, 2021)

May 25th is Painted Rocks Peace & Kindness day; we share/hide rocks that are painted purple for peace and green for kindness.



I'm almost ready


----------



## dragnlaw (May 17, 2021)

Rummaging thru the storage area, I read the contents of one of my craft boxes and said "Rocks".  My son said "What!"

Tarnation! wasn't supposed to let it slip I shipped 'rocks' - LOL  but they were already washed and primed!  

(and it was a heavy box too - although I tried not to put too many in the same box)


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 17, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> Rummaging thru the storage area, I read the contents of one of my craft boxes and said "Rocks".  *My son said "What!"*
> 
> Tarnation! wasn't supposed to let it slip I shipped 'rocks' - LOL  but they were already washed and primed!
> 
> (and it was a heavy box too - although I tried not to put too many in the same box)



Well, that's your stuff *dragn*, you can ship whatever you want.

But now you make me feel bad that I convinced my Mother to
donate or ditch most of her stuff when we left Hawaii for AZ.
I said, "Mom, how old is this XYZ? 20years? 30? MORE? You deserve 
new stuff!!!" 
Oh, don't get me wrong, if it was a family heirloom or precious to her, 
we packed up all nice for her, but then we were paying for it too


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Getting ready for another trip out to California to see my Mother.
These are all stickers, cool huh?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 8, 2021)

I kinda blew it on a coupla of these rocks.
The top three, I added some glitter and
it overwhelms the key words of
"rainbow" and "smile".
That's okay though, I know a
little girl will see these right away and grab them up.
They love glitter.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Paymaster (Oct 11, 2021)

Some of my work.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 11, 2021)

they look great!

Love the pumpkin ones for this time of year!

You know I save all these pictures, eh?  Just to give me some ideas when I need them. LOL - you are such an inspiration!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 11, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 9, 2021)

Have discovered I'm really not good at miniatures. LOL


----------



## Lee Vining (Dec 9, 2021)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *Lee*, I made DH promise me that the next time we go to Las Vegas, we're stopping here!!!  I think that is just so cool.  I believe that they will be removing this Art piece sometime this Summer, so ...



They were supposed to be removed by now but they are still there and still maintained. The orange barriers have been removed.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 27, 2022)

Update - bump - I haven't painted rocks for a YEAR!!!
Finally got my groove back ...


----------

